# Neil´s Adamant



## Mitleifcreisis (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,

schaut mal, was für ein geiles Bike

http://www.neiltunnicliffe.com/setup.htm

Kennt einer die HR-Felge und wieso sind die Felgenflanken schwarz, obwohl am Bike eine HS33 verbaut ist?


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Januar 2007)

Die Flanken wurden halt noch nicht geflext.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (30. Januar 2007)

Ist bei den echofelgen ja nicht anders,aber die werden mit der zeit auch ohne flexen sondern einfach dadurch das sand beim bremsen zwischen bremsbelag und felge kommt silber.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. Januar 2007)

WArum fährtn der jetzt eh Adamant ?


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (30. Januar 2007)

...hat den Sponsor gewechselt


----------



## isah (30. Januar 2007)

Ja, von deng zu deng.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (31. Januar 2007)

Isah hat im Prinzip recht.


----------



## andre35i (31. Januar 2007)

und das heißt...und wo kriegt man den seine neuen viedos her???und hat einer alle viedeos von im habe grad 5 und habe noch par gefunden aber kann die nicht laden...


----------



## Schevron (31. Januar 2007)

frag mich nur warum er kein horizontales ausfallende fährt sondern lieber den alten rahmen nimmt.

glaub auch net das die ZOO Gabel lange hält. so wie der ab und zu aufs VR schranzt und nach meiner erfahrung die Gabel flext glaub ich net das er die lange dran hat, oder natürlich oft wechselt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Januar 2007)

oh man ihr flitzpiepen. dat is doch gar net sein bike. das isses standart adamant bild. das gibts mit party in allen farben. der wird schon sie horiz. fahren, isser beim alten zoo ja auch....
also peace, i'm out.


----------



## Schevron (31. Januar 2007)

dacht ichs mir doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (31. Januar 2007)

Warum für so ein Standard Katalogbild einen neuen Thread aufmachen?
Bike Gallery?


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (31. Januar 2007)

Tretschwein schrieb:


> Warum für so ein Standard Katalogbild einen neuen Thread aufmachen?
> Bike Gallery?



Damit du auch mal was schreiben kannst


----------



## AcaPulco (1. Februar 2007)

http://www.adamantbike.com/a1-bike.htm


----------



## Tretschwein (2. Februar 2007)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Damit du auch mal was schreiben kannst



papperlapapp

it wasnt me. es war herr mücke. hochwürden.


----------



## isah (3. Februar 2007)

Sein bike wird wieder ein normales stock 26" bike, keins mit 20" ausfallenden.


----------



## Schevron (3. Februar 2007)

wieso das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (3. Februar 2007)

@ Schevron

Hoecker sie sind raus !

MFG


----------



## isah (4. Februar 2007)

Weil deng ihm eins mit normalen ausfallenden geschickt hat.


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Februar 2007)

Hier is das Adamant vom Neil.


----------



## koxxrider (19. Februar 2007)

juhu, der hat die bremse richtig rum


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Februar 2007)

so ein schönes bike.
das tut mir weh, wenn ich dran denke wie das noch vergewaltigt wird.


----------



## isah (19. Februar 2007)

Und lang, ich bin gespannt was er so mit tretern hooked.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Februar 2007)

was fährt der über haupt für reifen, das wird auf dem foto nicht so richtig deutlich


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (20. Februar 2007)

Der Link

http://www.neiltunnicliffe.com/setup.htm


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Februar 2007)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Der Link
> 
> http://www.neiltunnicliffe.com/setup.htm









Hook 6ft -> 182,88cm  

(wenns wirklich genau 6,0 ft warn)


----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2007)

was ist das denn, der junge fährt mal reifen die es bei uns im kaufland zu kaufen gibt, (forne)  und hinten nen runtergefahrenen highroller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Februar 2007)

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Februar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> was ist das denn, der junge fährt mal reifen die es bei uns im kaufland zu kaufen gibt, (forne)  und hinten nen runtergefahrenen highroller.




Schon mal was von Rollwiederstand gehört? Ich fahr vorne auch nen Try all Slick weil man den Grip in der City eh net so unbedingt braucht. Kannst ja mal nen Bunny mit ner weichen Mischung machen und dann nimmste zum Vergleich mal den Slick ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2007)

ich hab nicht gesagt das mich das stört und bunnys mach ich ja selber genug, (ich fahre vorne michellin comp S lite in der Faltversion) 
ich finde nur witzig das er vorne so ein totalen billig reifen fährt. aber vll. hatte er grade nichts anderes.


----------

